# Wts uk - Horus heresy Ltd rulebooks + extras.



## millest

see below


----------



## millest

NOW SPLITTING

These are offered in tip top mint condition and prices include paypal fees and postage, they are also available to collect from Basildon/brentwood (or Warhammer world on the 27th oct or a.m. on the 28th oct) or you can select the service you would prefer to use and split the costs.
Pics here:
http://imgur.com/pEvf9zK

Book 1 – 60 
Book 2 – 60
Book 3 – 60 
Crusade army list book (black leather effect) - £30
istvaan campaign legion book (black leather effect) - £30
Age of Darkness army list book (black leather effect) - £30

Many thanks


----------



## millest

only Book 1 left - Looking for £45 posted in the uk


----------

